# [Fri 3rd Feb 2012] ROCK'N'ROLL with THE SHARKS at Brixton Offline FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

This is tonight!

Band onstage: Midnight
DJs 9pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

It's going to be another lively night in the Brixton Albert, with a bevy of DJs keeping the dance floor moving all night plus THE SHARKS live onstage. 

Expect much drinking, dancing and party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly. Hell yes!


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

Pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-sharks-bring-the-heat-to-the-brixton-offline-club-3rd-feb-2012/


----------

